
Using Apple Watch to Track a Geek's Heartrate Response While Watching WWDC - jasonshen
http://cardiogr.am/c/wwdc
======
brandonb
Not the OP but I'm the "geek" mentioned in the title.

This is updating live during the keynote.

Let me know if anybody out there has questions!

~~~
mafuyu
When will I be able to do anything similar?

I enjoy using Cardiogram but there doesn't seem to be any good way to export
or view my data outside the app, unless I missed it. Additionally, I can't
store or view any data unless I'm connected to the internet.

~~~
brandonb
If you have thoughts on what you'd like to do in the ideal case, feel free to
send them to brandon@cardiogr.am. We whipped this up over the weekend.

------
stesch
Should have watched my heart rate this morning (CEST) when I tried to sign an
app for enterprise deployment. Nothing was working. Many Apple servers were in
maintenance work until before the keynote.

~~~
brandonb
Stress makes a big difference in my experience! It's actually the most common
driver of heart rate increases in our data set. And it's potentially
predictive of heart attacks, see the comment about "sympathetic surges" here:
[https://ssl.www8.hp.com/hpmatter/issue-
no-3-winter-2015/hear...](https://ssl.www8.hp.com/hpmatter/issue-
no-3-winter-2015/heart-big-data-largest-heart-disease-study-date)

------
sloanesturz
This is the most meta thing I've seen in a long time.

------
etrautmann
Very cool in concept - this seems to be a null result though, since the
variability is extremely small (only a few bpm). I would be surprised if the
noted events corresponded to statistically significant deviations, but
obviously can't be sure by inspection.

~~~
TekNoir
Or possibly the increase could come from applauding when the announcements
were made.

------
apple-fann
And they say the Apple Watch is a useless trinket!

~~~
brandonb
I actually think the watch will have huge impact on heart disease (and am
working on making that happen). The resolution of data you can get on the
watch is just amazing, but we'll need some basic research to translate that
into real medical gains. I'd expect to see impact in the next year or two
though.

~~~
raelshark
I've been wondering how good the continuous readings were on it. I'm actively
considering the best device to track my really complex heart rate issues (I
have postural tachycardia).

But I don't use an iPhone, so Watch might be off the table for the near
future.

~~~
brandonb
My personal experience is that the Apple Watch's heart rate readings are
usually within 5 minutes of my AliveCor. Unfortunately, none of the Android
watches currently on the market have a sensor that's particularly reliable.
For now, I'd say a Garmin device or an AliveCor are the best bet for non-
iPhone users.

------
hiergiltdiestfu
Man, stuff like WWDC and in a wider sense, Apple, is really becoming a
religion. Some of those hearty reactions on Twitter were so euphoric, that for
me it cannot be explained by regular, adult, technological excitement anymore.
It's not like they announced cold fusion or life on mars.

But anyways, a cordial +1 for being a nerd with all your heart! :)

------
uncoder0
Heart rate variability is what's interesting... not BPM. BPM alone tells
little to none of the story. Does the watch report RR-Intervals? I thought it
did not.

------
tinbad
So the most exciting thing at the WWDC was the new Notes app?

~~~
shard972
Personally I think being able to designate your own watch faces is a game
changer.

------
guiomie
Isn't 88 high when sitting down?

~~~
Nilef
88 is pretty high yeah - few factors come in to play like how recently you
were standing and moving around, but generally speaking, if your BPM is over
70-75 at rest, you're either really unhealthy or have a very naturally fast
heartbeat, which can be a sign of heart issues.

~~~
aout
Behold the online doctor syndrome.

------
uberneo
which device you have used to track this ?

------
NN88
Notes, eh?

------
comrade1
Well, I guess someone found a use for the Apple Watch.

------
markhahn
do geeks watch WWDC? appleheads, sure, but not real geeks...

~~~
caryhartline
That's like saying only real geeks read comics from one publisher rather than
another. These are operating systems that are getting updates and there is a
presentation about that. What does a "real" geek do?

